# Puck touching the screen after pulling a shot, sometimes before



## dragosca (5 mo ago)

New Rancilio Silvia V2020 owner here, as well as a beginner home espresso user.

It seems to me that the shower screen is really low in this machine. I heard that for a double one should use about 18g of coffee. I have two questions about this.

1. When I use more than 13-14g of coffee with the included basket, or even with an 18g basket I bought online, after pulling the shot there's a lot of coffee stuck to the shower screen, and I can see an imprint of the screw at the center of the shower screen, on the puck. Is this normal, should I be worried? Should I use even less coffee?

2. If I use more than 15g, even before pulling the shot I can see the imprint of the screw at the center of the shower screen on the puck. Should I definitely avoid this? Before the shot, is it normal for the puck to touch the screen or the screw at its center?

I should mention that I'm using a Rancilio Rocky grinder, usually set at around level 8.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is not uncommon for the puck to show the bolt head ( many owners change the screen for one with a countersunk centre with csk screw). Baskets tend to be calibrated to use a set amount of coffee + - gram .
To check if you are over filling, fill & tamp the basket, place a thin coin on the puck (not in the ctr) lock into machine, remove and check to see if the coin has left an imprint == yes too much coffee no= its OK.
Depending on grind and coffee type some bulk up more than others.
Check your manual for supplied coffee basket loading.


----------

